# Spanish touring



## trekki (Jun 2, 2010)

Hi I don't know if anyone is interested but I recently wrote to the Spanish Tourist Board asking if they could send me information on campsites in Spain <[email protected] I had to send my address about a week later I received a package containing a site book a map and a cd ( official guides of camping in Spain ).but free of charge ( all in Spanish ) Google translate will help work out the Spanish 8)


----------



## timontrak (May 3, 2010)

Thanks for the tip trekki - I also emailed, and got the following useful links back from them:

We are pleased to be able to assist you. Please find attached the information requested:

Please click on the links below to download the documents in PDF format with the available tourist information about campings in Spain and a map of our country with the campings, also in PDF format:

CAMPINGS DE COSTA - COASTLINE CAMPSITE - CAMPINGS COTIERS - CAMPINGS AN DER KÜSTE - CAMPELLI SULLA COSTA - CAMPINGS AAN DE KUST
http://srv.tourspain.es/ServidorDoc...yyWs=&param2=9IhO5TaY2c6nn3RDjXXckn6FaxKgM3p9

CAMPINGS DE INTERIOR - INLAND CAMPSITE - CAMPINGS À L'INTERIEUR DES TERRES - CAMPING IM LANDESINNEREN - CAMPEGGI ZONA INTERNA - CAMPINGS IN HET BINNENLAND
http://srv.tourspain.es/ServidorDoc.../hA==&param2=9IhO5TaY2c6nn3RDjXXckn6FaxKgM3p9

MAPA - MAP - CARTE - LANDKARTE CAMPINGS
http://srv.tourspain.es/ServidorDoc...O0Zg=&param2=9IhO5TaY2c6nn3RDjXXckn6FaxKgM3p9

We also include some links of interest so that you can get some information in advance:

Main tourist destinations in Spain - spain.info

Accommodation engine research - spain.info

Im case that you are want to come to our country by motor car, you will find quite useful the next links where there is a lot of information about service areas for motor homes and the details for getting in touch with arasAc if you need further information:

Service areas for motor homes - lapaca.org
http://www.lapaca.org/areas/areas.html

Service areas engine research - areasac.es
http://www.areasac.es/v_portal/apartados/pl_paises_3columnas.asp?te=4

Information about areasAc - areasac.es
http://www.areasac.es/v_portal/apartados/pl_paises_3columnas.asp?te=614

Cheers - Tim


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

store in my posts


----------

